# Epic GTO 3 Week detail.



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

So I finally finished the detail ready for the Footmans Concoures classic car show which the GTO has been entered into. The car came back from the car garage full of deep scratches and tons of swirls to the paint, so I decided that a 3 stage correction detail was needed to bring it to show condition, then it was finished off with Essence and two waxes, all the engine, interior and wheels, under the car were cleaned and dressed. Sorry for so many photos:thumb:


Taped up after decon











Out of focus



Used this combo on the Shinemate mini rotary




After the polishing, test area for refining, picked up S3 instead of s40



















All the black metal treated with fk1000p
















So after Essence vic's red, but did nothing to the paint, made it dull looking




















So brought it back in and started inside the interior





















So change the wax to this on top of vic's red. Very happy:thumb:
































:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Really enjoyed looking through the images Chongo and seeing the GTO back to its former glory.
Interesting that Vics muted the colour but what a lovely finish the M&K wax has left.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Awesome work and a very thorough write up.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting, respect to anyone who can keep these old cars clean in rustville UK.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

absolute stunning motor and Top work


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Amazing work chongo top job I love mk waxes never been disappointed with one


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Excellent work chongo:thumb: FWIW I've used Vics red over sealant based finishes and it spoils the look imh. Victoria wax Hybrid would have been a better choice imh


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

:argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: That looks absolutely STUNNING mate, Glad you finally got sorted with the LSP. Did I mention it looks STUNNING? :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

So what were you doing for the other 20 days, blowing off and goffing about I bet ?

How will you get it to the show and preserve all your hard work. Nice Vauxhall :wave:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Looking forward to the show chongo,got the family to tag along lol
Seeing your work will be a treat

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> Excellent work chongo:thumb: FWIW I've used Vics red over sealant based finishes and it spoils the look imh. Victoria wax Hybrid would have been a better choice imh


I was amazed how much it muted the gloss after Essence, but when I put C7 on top it looked a lot better, more deeper, glossie, and darkened the colour:argie:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

awsome mate.


----------



## LeeS (Jan 27, 2014)

Simply stunning mate... sublime !! :thumb:

May I ask what you used to clean those seats? That was a nice 50/50 there and they have come up really well.

Cheers.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

great work,can't believe the difference of two waxes looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Lovely work!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

LeeS said:


> Simply stunning mate... sublime !! :thumb:
> 
> May I ask what you used to clean those seats? That was a nice 50/50 there and they have come up really well.
> 
> Cheers.


Cheers mate:thumb: I used Meguairs APC 1-10 and a Asda nail brush on the vinyl, been using this for years then protected with Durogloss vinyl protectant :thumb:


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Iove this kind of work 👍job well done car it looking gorgeous mate 😁

BTW may I suggest you get yourself a polishing cone for the wheel it leaves a much brighter finish with ease. Cheers 🍻 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

She's a winner...top job


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

REVERSiN said:


> Iove this kind of work 👍job well done car it looking gorgeous mate 😁
> 
> BTW may I suggest you get yourself a polishing cone for the wheel it leaves a much brighter finish with ease. Cheers 🍻
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Got one mate:thumb: but the wheel had areas where I could only use a pencil end wrapped in a MF cloth to get to were the cone couldn't get there, I would only use a cone if the wheels needed a more abrasive metal polish to bring them up for a hand polish. Still great bit of kit:thumb:


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

I opened this thread half expecting a Mitsubishi, I should have paid more attention as to who posted it :lol: 

What a stunning looking GTO. Cracking work too!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> So what were you doing for the other 20 days, blowing off and goffing about I bet ?
> 
> How will you get it to the show and preserve all your hard work. Nice Vauxhall :wave:


I was blowing off looking at all your reviews for 20 days, didn't get any where, just a load of s...:lol::lol:
It's booked in as a trailer car and the mustang which is in the same show, as a drive and arrive:car:, but that came back from the paint garage were it had some rust fixed on the bottom drivers door, but God knows what they done to the rest of the car, covered in over spray and swirls from hell, so got that to sort out by the 17 September


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

That looks epic, job well done


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Pure excellence. Respect Chongo :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just found out that the young guy that won best of show at Waxstock with his orange Escort will be there as well, that's all I need! Arr well just hope the judges are kind on the day.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work chongo.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chongo said:


> I was amazed how much it muted the gloss after Essence, but when I put C7 on top it looked a lot better, more deeper, glossie, and darkened the colour:argie:


I agree with you sometime Vics mute the gloss and reflection , I think oily glaze or Vics prewax gives better finish better combination , Victoria Collectors is different it gives high gloss finish but after prep stages my first choice is SN wax beacuse SN will enhance everything clarity , reflection and depth without mute anything .


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

How did I miss this one chongo. Stunning. Simply stunning bud. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## killem (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks great Chongo. Hope the show goes well.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Great work Chongo, pure brilliance.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

chongo said:


> Just found out that the young guy that won best of show at Waxstock with his orange Escort will be there as well, that's all I need! Arr well just hope the judges are kind on the day.


You have nothing to fear at all.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

camerashy said:


> You have nothing to fear at all.


Dunno.....a mate of mine is entering one of his cars I believe.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Excellent finish dear boy... But I still can't understand why someone would put a GTO badge on a mustang? :wall:
FairPlay, The M&K is almost as nice as my wax...:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Excellent finish dear boy... But I still can't understand why someone would put a GTO badge on a mustang? :wall:
> FairPlay, The M&K is almost as nice as my wax...:thumb:


Sorry suds you've got me lost on the remark on the GTO badge thing
So suds who won the last conversation we had ME:lol: dear girl:wave:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome work buddy, good luck


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

okcharlie said:


> Dunno.....a mate of mine is entering one of his cars I believe.


What's he entering if you don't mind me asking:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> You have nothing to fear at all.


Thanks Dave, but you know it's can be very hard for me to get down under the car and clean every bit:wall: just doing the underneath at the back wiped me out for the whole day due to my illness but not forgetting the car restro was done many years ago so I can't complain on the job I have done so far, it got some tiny flaws, but that adds to its character ( petinenr ) just really looking forward to this one, because I think this will be my last for a very long time cheers Dave.:wave:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

So suds who won the last conversation we had ME:lol: dear girl:wave:[/QUOTE]

"Pictures tomorrow, but you could be right:wall: I hate sayin that to a women:wave::thumb:[/QUOTE]"

Hmm - just give in Chongo....:wave:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

- just give in Chongo.... Never! As Ian Paisley use to say. Lol


----------



## X6JTM (Jul 27, 2016)

Breathtaking results!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> - just give in Chongo.... Never! As Ian Paisley use to say. Lol


Right, that's it- u should never scorn a 'lady'. We're Fenians- we know where you live so I'm sending my Big Tom round to give you a good hand-bagging. And then he'll wax you big time :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Right, that's it- u should never scorn a 'lady'. We're Fenians- we know where you live so I'm sending my Big Tom round to give you a good hand-bagging. And then he'll wax you big time :thumb:


"Lady" :lol::lol: send your big Tom round and our Jerry will give him a good bangin:lol::thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice work indeed.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That looks stunning what dedication hats of to you.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone, (including suds):lol: for your kind remarks:thumb:
Let's hope they both do well in the show


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

TonyH38 said:


> That looks stunning what dedication hats of to you.


Cheers mate:thumb: three weeks hard work, now am .


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Stunning doesnt seem to do it justice...ill just lift my jaw off the floor and think of something better to compliment your work.


----------



## ahmed_b08 (Dec 15, 2016)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

true beauty


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Glad to see it back on here. Went up the other day and it still looks in fantastic condition considering my mate uses it for work and pleasure, but he does look after it in the right way. Thanks guys for your comments :thumb:


----------



## Hacker (Mar 18, 2011)

Now THAT is a car and a half, one of my favourites, hopefully I will see it at some shows.


----------



## Scott_Paterson (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice works 👌


----------

